# salt creep and cycling



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

i have an established and cycled freshwater tank i'm coverting to saltwater. when i make the change is there anyway i can speed up or even skip the cycling step? like use a few handfulls of the gravel with the sand or using the same decoration rocks. same filter and all that? and second question.
there are three things i can't stand in life. racism, anti-intellectualism, and salt creep. what are your ways of getting rid of salt creep becasue i use to have it really bad when i had salt the first time
thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Salt creep is uncontrollable. 

On the subject of cycling, on an aquarium with live rock you have no need to "seed" the bacteria bed. The live rock seeds the system, by definition of "live" rock. 

However, if you make the decision to not use live rock, you will not be able to seed a marine aquarium by using bacteria colonies from a freshwater aquarium. They are different bacteria.


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

thats what i was thinking, but i wasn't sure. now i know salt creep is uncontrollable but i was wondering your methood of getting it off. do you take off the top and just scrape it off or another methood?


----------

